# Where can I find plastic mesh to go over a litter box?



## CB Millicent (Aug 5, 2011)

The buns have a couple of nesting boxes in their cage that are great because of the plastic mesh that goes over the litter. Poop stays on top and can easily be scooped off, while the pee falls through to the bottom. 

Now that they're out in the room free-range at night, I put a cat litter box filled with aspen shavings out for them. I'd like to make a mesh top for it but don't know where I could find something like that. 

I know about hardwire cloth that we used to make their cage, but that seems like it would be rough on their feet. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## CB Millicent (Aug 5, 2011)

PS--I found a sifting cat litter box online but they're $25! I'd like to find something like that, but need to be cheap here.


----------



## degrassi (Aug 5, 2011)

I use "eggcrate" which is fluorescent lighting diffuser. You can find it at Home depot and other hardware stores. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/egg-crate-white-louver-2375-inch-x-4775-inch/924867


----------



## CB Millicent (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you! I'll head to Home Depot tomorrow!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 6, 2011)

I use the same thing that Degrassi suggested to deter my rabbits from digging in their litter boxes. Unfortunately, it's not exactly what you're looking for as the squares are big enough for the poops to fall through. As the litter box fills, the cover remains on the surface.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 6, 2011)

I actually use a mesh that i bought at Walmart in the craft section. I cut them to fit the litter box. 

I use the wood stove pellets which |I love much cheapern and absorb the urine. Twice a day I discard the poo which is nice and easy as they sit on the mesh.

This is what the screen looks like.







These are coloured screens I bought at the Craft store Michaels.






You can kinda see the screen in this picture. 






Hope these help you out a bit.

Susan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 6, 2011)

Good idea, Susan! I actually have those around the shelves in my bunnies' cages to limit the amount of turds they fling out of the cage. I've always seen them in the embroidery/cross stitch section of the craft store


----------



## AstiBunners (Aug 6, 2011)

@Susan
Do your buns kick their little nuggets off the mesh when they jump out of the litter box?
I like the idea of being to dump the poos out easily but I'm worried about Asti flinging them when she jumps out of her box


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Asti,

No the Bunnies don't kick the poos out of the litter boxes. I have many different size litter boxes too, some deeper than others.

To me this is the easiest way to clean the litterboxes.

Susan


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 6, 2011)

Was gonna say Home Depot or Michaels. We use the wire you mentioned beforehand and have no problems. I vacuum it off with a shop vac every day. The bunnies don't spend that much time in there--we also have boxes full of shredded newspaper which is where they spend a great deal more of their time.


----------



## CB Millicent (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the great ideas!!


----------

